# Fuji SST 1.0 (2011) v Fuji SST 1.1 (2013)



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

Hi fellow Fuji'ers..

I'm looking at changing up bikes for the new year, and looking to stay in the Fuji family.
I currently ride a 2011 Fuji SST 1.0 and I'm looking at going to either the Altamira SL or the SST 1.1.

I can't find a lot of information out there outlining any difference between the 2011 and 2013 SST models, save for the non ISP seat post, and I was wondering if any one knew of the major differences.

I really don't want to get another SST if they're essentially the same bike, just a difference colour, however, being used to long daily rides, group rides ,club rides etc on the SST, I don't want to buy an Altamira and find it's under whelming.

Any advice etc would be appreciated 

Mark


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The SSTs are the same except like you mentioned the 2013s aren't ISP anymore.. If you're able to keep your current SST and get an Altamira that would make for an awesome collection.


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

Hi man,

Yeah I just heard from Fuji USA - the non ISP and the colours are the only difference, and after talking to a few local riders who have ridden the Altamira , they reckon it's a bit sloppy in the tail, so I've decided to go ahead and order the 2013 S-Works Venge.

Comes in about 6 weeks!


----------

